# Puppy ate a sock



## Stellasmom (May 25, 2016)

Stella is a 10 month old puppy. Yesterday, she had her staples removed from a surgery to get her leash out of her stomach. I know that is terrible. My 10 year old son took her out, and when he put her in her crate, he forgot to take the leash off. She ate 4 feet of it! Tough lesson for us all.
So today, she snagged my 2 year old's sock, and when I went to take it from her mouth, she swallowed it whole. The vet had me give her hydrogen peroxide. I did 2 rounds, she threw up a lot, but no sock. They told me to take her to the emergency vet. But another endoscopy/surgery is not an option for us. We cannot afford it.
I'm hoping we're lucky and she passes it, as I've seen on the boards many dogs have eaten socks. This one was pretty small too. Does anyone know if there's anything I can feed her to help things move along?
Also, what do you do for dogs who will eat anything? I've kept 4 children alive with baby proofing without a problem! But Stella is super fast. I was right next to her when this happened this morning. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would get her in - they probably have stronger meds to make her vomit and you want to get that sock out as fast as possible.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I wouldn't try to risk it; take her in. I know you said you couldn't afford it but people always find a way to make it work. If one of your kids ingested something they weren't supposed to and it was dangerous, I'm sure you'd bring them to a doctor ASAP no matter what the cost would be. Treat your puppy the same way. It's better to be safe than sorry instead of risking a blockage and having to pay for it with a loss of a new puppy.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree with taking her in.

We give our dog some food, run her for a min or two, then give her some peroxide. Usually brings out anything you didnt want them to eat. (our dog got into the cat litter bag and ate a few mouth fulls.)

Look into the Care card. Vets work with and you get a promotional period for paying back amounts of 250. My neighbor had to spend $10000 on their dogs surgery for his hips and used it and have nothing but good things to say. My coworkers have it as well. We just got ours, haven't had to use it yet. 
Healthcare Financing Credit Card | CareCredit
Healthcare Credit Card Payment Calculator | CareCredit


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We used care credit with Jake when he had cancer. Not that we couldn't fork up the cash but it made it easy to get his care immediatly and not have to go get the cash. We just made payments and then paid it off right before the promotional period ended. We were still paying for him after he passed.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Never mind I miss read the age of your puppy


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Please seek help. We had a basset hound puppy do this (a sock) and it wrapped around his intestines. It was a costly surgery, but he had many, many, more healthy years to live.

Regarding prevention- If you can't have your eyes on her 24/7 and she's notorious for finding trouble a puppy pen is great to give her some space and keep her safe. 

Thinking of Stella.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

My 5 mos old ate a sock without me knowing it. I found it in his stool. Yikes! It was a small thin one but I'm still shocked he ate it and passed it. I have bought health insurance on him as he likes to gulp things down too. 
Hoping yours passes it safely. If I had known mine swallowed it I would have taken him in. He's still so small I would never have expected him to be able to pass it. A play pen is an excellent idea.


----------



## Stellasmom (May 25, 2016)

I spoke with the emergency vet and we decided to wait and see. At this point, our only option is an endoscopy which may or may not be successful. Then a surgery which is invasive and may not be needed if she can pass it. For anyone in a similar situation, this is not advice, just our experience. 
If we could afford an endoscopy, we would. There is a limit on what we can afford. $10,000 spread out in payments is still $10,000. I know some may not agree with me, and that's ok. We do love our puppy and are trying to do the best we can for her.
The doctor did give a good tip for dogs who will eat any and everything--a basket muzzle. She said some dogs just have to live in them as it's the only way to keep them safe. She also said golden retrievers are their "top offenders" when it comes to ingesting objects.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

A endoscopy does not cost 10000. My sisters dog had one when he a a fruit loop pipe cleaner.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Stellasmom said:


> I spoke with the emergency vet and we decided to wait and see. At this point, our only option is an endoscopy which may or may not be successful. Then a surgery which is invasive and may not be needed if she can pass it. For anyone in a similar situation, this is not advice, just our experience.
> If we could afford an endoscopy, we would. There is a limit on what we can afford. $10,000 spread out in payments is still $10,000. I know some may not agree with me, and that's ok. We do love our puppy and are trying to do the best we can for her.
> The doctor did give a good tip for dogs who will eat any and everything--a basket muzzle. She said some dogs just have to live in them as it's the only way to keep them safe. She also said golden retrievers are their "top offenders" when it comes to ingesting objects.


Or you can keep doors shut and keep him in a gated area. And keep things picked up. A muzzle is not the only option. Your dog has to much freedom if he is doing this.

O


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Stellasmom (May 25, 2016)

I know, I was referring to another poster who mentioned a $10,000 bill. We were quoted $1500-1800. $4-5000 for surgery. On top of the surgery we just paid for, (which started as an endoscopy and turned into needing surgery) we could easily get up to $10,000.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't agree with waiting and seeing. You are risking a lot.


----------

